# A terrible day for baseball...



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't know if there are any baseball fans here, but I myself am a huge Detroit Tigers follower. Tonight, Armando Galarraga was robbed of a perfect game when first base umpire Jim Joyce called a runner safe at first when replays showed that he was clearly out. I can't remember the last time I was so frustrated. My question is, should baseball have replays for controversial calls like that? I mean, a perfect game ruined because of a terrible call. Should such a feat be taken away because of a bad call?


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Jeff N said:


> I don't know if there are any baseball fans here, but I myself am a huge Detroit Tigers follower. Tonight, Armando Galarraga was robbed of a perfect game when first base umpire Jim Joyce called a runner safe at first when replays showed that he was clearly out. I can't remember the last time I was so frustrated. My question is, should baseball have replays for controversial calls like that? I mean, a perfect game ruined because of a terrible call. Should such a feat be taken away because of a bad call?


Has to be. Unfortunately the umps don't get to see replay cameras before they make a call, and there have been umps/refs making bad calls since the dawn of sports. In any case, Galarraga will still get some unofficial praise, and that ump will probably be treated like an a-hole. It's the only sort of justice we have.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Jeff N said:


> I don't know if there are any baseball fans here, but I myself am a huge Detroit Tigers follower. Tonight, Armando Galarraga was robbed of a perfect game when first base umpire Jim Joyce called a runner safe at first when replays showed that he was clearly out. I can't remember the last time I was so frustrated. My question is, should baseball have replays for controversial calls like that? I mean, a perfect game ruined because of a terrible call. Should such a feat be taken away because of a bad call?


A friend e-mailed me about that. I sympathize. Though, I hate replays for officiating corrections. They've almost singlehandedly ruined the flow of a football or hockey game. Not to mention Cyclops for tennis.

In golf, if you see an infraction of the rules, you can phone it in, and it may be applied to the incident. How absurd is that?


----------

